# Charter today with Captain Delynn Sigler



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Several of my friends who are charter captains told me all last fall that if I wanted to learn to catch bottom fish, go on a charter with Delynn Sigler. Delynn has been a guide for years, does no advertising, and is booked full. He doesn't start booking for the year until January 1st to give everyone a chance. I started calling on the 1st and finally got through to him on the 3rd and he only had a few dates left so I booked for June 13 back in January. We left pensacola on the 34' Freeman he runs and headed south. We stopped outside the pass and caught bait. It was a little bumpy going out but not unpleasant. We dodged a thunderstorm a d arrived at our first spot 57 miles out in about an hour a day a half. From the drop of the first bait the lessons began and the action was non-stop. Big vermillion snapper aka mingos tore my baits up. The limit is 10 and I had my limit of fish ranging from 3.5 to 5 pounds in about 30 minutes. We had another rod down for a grouper and I fought four amberjack from 30-40 pounds to the boat and released them before I hooked up on a grouper. Amberjack season is closed. The grouper dug for the bottom and it was a tug of war for a few minutes. When I finally got it up it was a 25 pound gag grouper. We changed spots looking for another big grouper or some scamps and the amberjacks kept taking our baits on the drop. On the second spot i got into some almaco Jack's which are a cousin to the amberjack and very tasty. While I caught three normal size ones, about 6-7 pounds, I hung a big one weighing over 20. We moved to another spot still looking for red snapper and more grouper. My arms are getting tired. On the next spot we manage to find 3 nice scamps and I finished out my grouper limit. We moved again and pulled up on a red snapper spot and the fish finder just lit up with big marks. I dropped a cigar minnows and it didnt sit 10 seconds before a big snapper inhaled it. I fought it to the boat and about ten more were following it. I boated that one, grabbed another rod and just dangled a cigar minnow in the water and the snapper swarmed it. Hooked up again! Two snapper limit with both over 12 pounds. So I limited out on mingos, grouper and red snapper plus caught 5 almaco Jack's and fought over 15 amberjacks with the biggest over 50 pounds. My arms are jello! If you want a trip of a lifetime with a great guide, give Delynn a call!!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Hmmm, anyone know how to attach the pictures so they open in the thread?


----------



## haulingrass (Aug 8, 2016)

Dang,thats another fine trip.. amazing


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

So you went alone?


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

dustyflair said:


> So you went alone?


That can be the best way sometime. 
OP looks like you had a great trip, seems that every post about Capt. Seigler is like that.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

nice box of fish. Delynn is a great fisherman, but really knows how to pound those ground fish.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, I went alone. I wanted some one on one lessons and sure got schooled!! Delynn is a great fisherman and I really learned a lot. I feel like my gulf fishing ability took a huge leap forward yesterday.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome catch and top notch guide.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for fixing the pictures for me lobsterman. When are we going to fish together so you can teach me what you know?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice fish Glenn. Captain Sigler always crushes them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Bluecape said:


> Thanks for fixing the pictures for me lobsterman. When are we going to fish together so you can teach me what you know?




I am boatless and broke right now. This termite damage is kicking my derrière and wallet to boot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Glen, I had a blast. Glen and I talked all day and had a blast catching fish. My wife warned me that you only have one person today, don't kill him. But, Glen is tough as nails and reeled and reeled and reeled all day. My hats off to you buddy. Your a beast. Can't wait to go with you on your boat. I agree with everyone about these seasons being way to short. But, I can not agree with there is not enough fish to keep to go fishing. This is just what one person kept. That is a lot of fish to take home for just one person. Had we had the normal 4 or 5 people fishing, there would have been a ton of fish. 
Thanks again Glen. What a fun trip. Maybe next time the water will be prettier and we can get you that Wahoo. Thanks again and God Bless.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I shared that tremendous bounty with my elderly neighbors and took a bunch to the minister who lives 2 doors down and he shared it with some of his congregation that were needing some help. My wife fixed some of the grouper pecan crusted with a bit of stewbies seasoning then flash fried in peanut oil. I think that was the best tasting food I have ever put in my mouth!! I am ready to catch another one!! Thank you again Captain Delynn!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Just an update. I gave my next door neighbor Margaret several packages of fish, apparently she shared with several of her friends because today I received a thank you card in the mail from one lady saying how much they enjoyed the fish and also received two phone calls from other happy recipients of the fish. All of these folks are elderly who used to fish and no longer are able. Made me feel really good that they enjoyed it so much.


----------



## Happydays3 (May 21, 2017)

*Give me a call*

Give me a call I have an opportunity that I would like to discuss with you about another trip with Delynn.

John Howard
256.794.0310


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

WOW what a load and What a Capt! Thanks for sharing!


----------

